# In memory of those who are gone



## Crysser (May 24, 2005)

Always remember, those you love can never be far away...

Buttercup- aka Buddy








Thank you for the 15 years of friendship you gave Mom

Linkey "Li Poo"
You taught me a lot, from the miracle of birth to how to say goodbye no matter how sudden and unexpected.

Spider
It seems like you were with us for too short a time, but shooting stars can shine the brightest. We're never going to meet another one with the same character as you.

"Spaceman" Spiff








(Shown with Rufio)
You showed us that even the tiniest kitten can grow HUGE. You were always patient and calm, and although you were big, you were a gentle giant.

Rufio








Sometimes I wonder if you're still out there somewhere...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is a lovely tribute.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

awe, that's beautiful. Those kitty's, they're all so beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------

